# Towing With 2007 Ford Expedition Eddie Bauer



## wally (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello everyone I'm new to the site. I will be picking up are 2007 outback 23 krs this Saturday. I will be towing with 2007 ford expedition Eddie Bauer 4x4. I'm little worried about the weight. We will have weight distributing hitch kit on the truck. Has anyone towed with a Expedition and if so what problems? Thanks


----------



## rob67gmc (Apr 27, 2014)

I tow a 2010 Outback 312BH with a 2008 Expedition EL XLT 2-wheel drive. Slows down a little in steep mountains but will still go faster than I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking a few things up, your new Keystone trailer is 5060 lbs. dry and has a payload capacity of 1940 lbs (you'll need to verify)., so 7000 lbs. if you are maxed out. Most people don't think that you'll get close to that but you'll be surprised how easy it happens when you load it with all your stuff, propane, batteries, water, etc..., so use the 7000 lbs. max anytime you are doing the calculations. Looking up your expedition, it looks like a tow rating of 9100 lbs ?? is what I could find...

A good rule of thumb is 80% of your max tow rating makes for a comfortable towing experience. As you approach the 100% mark it becomes less enjoyable for how hard your vehicle works, how it handles, braking, etc... If the tow rating is right you would be at 78% if you max out the trailer and you should be ok. Verify your towing ratings in the book of your vehicle and adjust accordingly if needed.

A good distribution hitch also makes a fair amount of difference. Try a few different settings for handling. Small changes sometimes make a sizeable difference in how things act. A lot of people find that the tongue of the trailer slightly lower than level during towing (maybe 1-2 inches is all) seems to work well, but every set up is a little diffent. If the tongue of the trailer is higher than level, they typically don't perform well at all.

Enjoy your new camper!


----------

